# Thông báo > Nội quy & Thông báo >  Thông báo về việc đính kèm file lên diễn đàn.

## CNC PRO

*Thông báo về việc đính kèm file lên diễn đàn.*

Chào các bạn!
Từ khi thành lập đến nay, nhằm tạo điều kiện thuận lợi cho các bạn khi tham gia viết bài trên diễn đàn. BQT đã cho phép mọi thành viên được phép đính kèm ảnh trực tiếp vào bài viết. Điều này ngoài việc thuận lợi cho thành viên thì đảm bảo mọi tài nguyên khi được đính kèm lên diễn đàn luôn an toàn  :Wink: 

Nhưng do các bạn chưa chủ động hiểu chỉnh kích thước ảnh (resize) trước khi đính kèm vào bài viết. Dẫn đến việc một số trường hợp với đường truyền internet tốc độ thấp khi truy cập vào diễn đàn sẽ bị chập chờn.

Do đó BQT ra thông báo hạn chế về kích thước và dung lượng ảnh có thể đính kèm vào bài viết.
- Kích thước ảnh không vượt quá: *3000*x*3000* pixels
- Dung lượng ảnh không vượt quá: *1MB*
- Các định dạng ảnh được phép: GIF, PNP, JPG, JPEG
_* Các dữ liệu liên kết như hình ảnh liên kết từ flick, photobucket v.v... sẽ không bị hạn chế._

Ngoài ra các bạn cũng có thể đính kèm vào bài viết các loại file khác:
- DWG, DXF
- ZIP, RAR
- v.v...

BQT sẽ có thông báo cụ thể về định dạng cũng như dung lượng được phép cho các file đính kèm. Các bài mua bán/rao vặt/đấu giá hết hiệu lực BQT sẽ tiến hành thanh lọc và xoá nếu thấy cần thiết.
Ngoài ra BQT sẽ uỷ thác cho các công tác viên, khi có thời gian sẽ làm các hướng dẫn cụ thể để giúp các bạn biên tập bài viết được đẹp, bắt mắt hơn. Cũng như các hướng dẫn có liên quan đến việc chèn ảnh từ flick/photobucket, liên kết vào bài viết.

Trân trọng!

----------

Bongmayquathem, cuongc8x, Tuanlm

----------

